# Searching for Spaceliner Parts



## scottd67 (Mar 3, 2012)

Have his and hers Spaceliners that I am currently restoring. Looking for a few hard to find parts. I am looking for the tank for the boys bike and the rear red light lens for both bikes. Any leads of info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## jd56 (Mar 4, 2012)

Another set of Spaceliners!! I can't wait to see the finshed restoration.

Because there is so many "Spaceliner" style bikes or the "space age" chrome framed "forward thrust" tanklight bikes, it is important to clarify the parts needed.
I beleive tpender has a white tank ( seen at the Eden Swap meet ) so PM him. As for the rear light assemebly, there are vairous styles. like top flush mounted round lens, a larger version of the same assemebly, then there are the rear rack mounted with a battery retangle tray mounted to the underside of the rack....and so on.

Try to find an ad of the exact bike you're working on and that will help those that can help you find the parts needed..

If you run into a mens Astroflite battery tray and dual lens (still chromed...see my avatar)) let me know.
 here's a picture of my 65' Murray AstroFlite rear light assy.


Good luck on the search.


----------



## mruiz (Mar 5, 2012)

scottd67 said:


> Have his and hers Spaceliners that I am currently restoring. Looking for a few hard to find parts. I am looking for the tank for the boys bike and the rear red light lens for both bikes. Any leads of info would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.




 What does the rear tail light look like?
 Mitch


----------

